# Weak newborn buckling



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Bella kidded triplets: two girls and a boy. Yay! But the boy is weak in his hind legs and his front legs seem contracted. I gave him Nutradrench, BoSe, and he's had colostrum several times. I have left him with his mom and sisters in the kidding pen and he has a coat on, but I'm still concerned that he hasn't stood on his own yet (I've held him up and worked his legs a bit.) Now what?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If he's nursing and seems ok otherwise, I'd just wait and see how he does. I had a little doe that couldn't stand for about 24 hours on her front legs at all. Just kept trying to stand her up whenever I was out there. She finally took off and was just fine. Just make sure he's warm and eating.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant think of anything that you havent tryed already. I dont know much about bose, but maybe it needs more time to kick in if thats the problem. I would just keep working those legs. I got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

How is his attitude? This is the biggest thing. Is he alert, is he wanting to look for milk, and does he have a strong suckle when you put your finger in his mouth? If his attitude is good, it might just be his legs that are weak...Nutradrench and BoSe are exactly what I would have recommended for that and with time it should correct itself. You might milk mom out some and try to bottle him a little for now. Usually at birth they need very little at a time and it can be hard to force them to suckle a bottle...so I just syringe a little directly into their mouth at a time and make sure they swallow before I give them more (because they can easily choke.) Then in fifteen minutes or so give a little more and repeat that throughout the first night. If this is the case and I feel they are too weak to get the proper amount of colostrum I take them in the house in a box and then just barely reheat the colostrum/milk every feeding...then I put them back out in the morning with momma and teach them to suckle as long as they have gained enough strength.

He might be dramatically improved in the morning or over the next day or so. If not and his legs are really contracted you might have to build him little splints to straighten them so he can waddle around. I've never done this, but have seen people have to do it with both kids and foals. You might Google "goat kid splint" or something of the sort and see if you can't find ideas/photos if he ends up needing them. I think it is pretty rare though. I've had some with weak/contracted legs in the past and after a BoSe shot at birth they are toddling around just fine by morning.

If he is weak all over and lethargic with a poor suck reflex and attitude I usually take them inside, put hot water bottles on them, syringe them electrolytes and rub Karo syrup on their gums and when their temp registers normal I syringe them a little colostrum at a time mixed with electrolytes....repeat the Karo a couple of times, and keep them warm. They usually come around through the night.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

See my thread from today "Kids are here but problem". I have a very similar sounding issue with my buckling born today. Frantically tried Nutri-Drench, B complex, selenium/vit E gel, and syringed colostrum b/c he was too weak to suck for several hours. Now that he's warm, he is able to move around better and is nursing, but rear legs are still weak and start dragging after he's been up for a minute. Pam from Toth Boers posted splinting instructions on my thread if you want to jump over there to see what she had to say. Good luck - I'll be following to see how your boy is doing! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> See my thread from today "Kids are here but problem". I have a very similar sounding issue with my buckling born today. Frantically tried Nutri-Drench, B complex, selenium/vit E gel, and syringed colostrum b/c he was too weak to suck for several hours. Now that he's warm, he is able to move around better and is nursing, but rear legs are still weak and start dragging after he's been up for a minute. Pam from Toth Boers posted splinting instructions on my thread if you want to jump over there to see what she had to say. Good luck - I'll be following to see how your boy is doing! ray:


Thanks amylawrence.... :thumb: :hug: Here is the link to it...
viewtopic.php?f=51&t=28872

If the baby is really ..really weak...a heat lamp is best.. to stay warm....if it is possible...I also recommend... that you go out every 2 hours and let the baby nurse.. to keep the tummy comfortable and help the baby to stay warm...and get the nutrients to become stronger....you did good by giving Bo-se ect.... now... we have to wait for it to work.... As mentioned ...you can splint the baby ...so the legs are supported....it helps the little one... so he can get up and move around.... 
Work with the legs....and try to get the baby to start using those muscles and stand ...by holding the kid up.. but allowing him to stand on his own...evem if he stays up for a short time......you have to hold the kid up to the teat each time you feed him for a while.... Good luck... :hug: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, keep him warm. I have a little "radiator" type heater and I put a blanket over top to keep heat down, like a little tent. The kids learn fast were the heat is.  I had one that took awhile to get up, he was the 4th of quads, I got him warmed up next to the heater and very soon he was up and nursing.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

how's your boy this morning? Mine seems to be getting stronger. Hope he did well through the night!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, he made it through the night he suckles fine and his mom waits for him to belly crawl to her and eat. However, it seems he aspirated some colostrum or maybe he has more wrong with him because he has milk coming out of his nose and seems to be coughing up snot. I checked the roof of his mouth for cleft palate, but it seems normal. Momma has LOTS of milk so it may be overwhelming him as he eats. I just don't know. He, of course, is in our house right now. Should I start him on Pen G or something, in case of pneumonia?
His attitude is okay but he's not active and vocal as yesterday. His temp is 100.4- fairly normal, I believe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a bit sub....normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5.... Bring his temp up...

How does his lungs sound?

Sometimes ...they do try to suckle to much to fast....and it can come out the nose........does he do this each time he nurses?


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Without a stethoscope, just my ear to his chest, his lungs don't sound rattley. He seems to have milk coming out his nose each time he nurses. And he still coughing up stuff ever once in a while.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

coughing up what kind of stuff?
did you use a bulb to suction birthing fluids out?
Is the milk coming out his nose while he is drinking or is it on the nose after drinking like foamy?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Take a flashlight, shine in his mouth and see if you can't see anythin abnormal. Or take a finger and run inside, along the top of his mouth. I wonder if there's not a hole or something on the top of his mouth. :scratch: Poor guy.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

He's doing better. He's standing some and trying to climb out of the laundry basket. He took to the bottle easily and I'll keep him inside overnight. Milking mom is fairly easy, though I have to tie her up. She is very people friendly. Now that he's standing more, it seems, I notice there is less milk coming out of his nose. Things are looking up. My husband calls him "Tiny Tim" and I call him "Timmy!"(from South Park).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...glad to hear he's doing better. And that name is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good to hear... :hug:  :clap: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Took him to the vet today and he got a shot of tetracyline to loosen his contracted tendons. He has a lot more strength in his limbs each day. Yesterday he stood up and today he's walking a little, albeit a bit awkwardly. The vet also confirmed that he has a cleft palate, but it's mild enough that it may close on it's own. Sooo... he's the new housegoat. For a little while at least.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow...cleft palate.... that is too bad.... he will make a good pet ... it is good that it should close up on it's own.... :hug: 

Glad he is getting better each day.... :thumb: :clap:


----------

